# Sealed Containers for Large Amounts of Food



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get an air-tight container or bin to hold at least 20kg of food? I've looked at pet food containers and have only found two - one green lid/black base one from amazon that I bought because it was described as air-tight but is NOT, and the other is the Pets at Home one that I'm skeptical to try now. It doesn't have to be a food bin specifically, as long as it is a big air-tight tub/container/bin/etc I don't mind!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you know anyone with a saltwater aquarium? Check with anywhere that deals with saltwater aquariums. The saltbuckets have a rubber seal to keep it airtight and work great!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

jadeguppy said:


> Do you know anyone with a saltwater aquarium? Check with anywhere that deals with saltwater aquariums. The saltbuckets have a rubber seal to keep it airtight and work great!


mine doesn't  wondered why my salt turned to one lump of rock


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a home-brew fermenting bin! It's great


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooh that's a good idea Sarah, thanks


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Velvet_Meece said:


> jadeguppy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know anyone with a saltwater aquarium? Check with anywhere that deals with saltwater aquariums. The saltbuckets have a rubber seal to keep it airtight and work great!
> ...


Ouch! It looses some of its worth when that happens, but I've used it that way anyway on my tanks without high end corals.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-MP-12-NAVY-A ... 39&sr=8-10
Don't know if you can get these over there...but they are awesome! Iris Pet Food containers.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Stina, how do they ensure it to be air tight? Is there a rubber seal? I need a new dog food container and wheels would be great.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, there is a seal


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I use an 80 litre black dustbin. Works perfectly.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I use Milk Churns. Expensive though.


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Heather, if you get to see this reply can you possibly contact me. Many thanks.

Mike


----------

